
“Readability”  - wglb
http://herbsutter.com/2010/04/10/readability/
======
drallison
"Readability" has been around a while, but it indispensible, IMHO. David Pouge
(NY Times) called it the best single technical idea of 2009. I'd call it an
absolute necessity to reading postings on the Web.

Article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/technology/personaltech/31...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/technology/personaltech/31pogue.html?_r=1)

Discussion:
[http://community.nytimes.com/comments/www.nytimes.com/2009/1...](http://community.nytimes.com/comments/www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/technology/personaltech/31pogue.html?permid=50)

Both best viewed with Readability.

------
aw3c2
Or just use Opera's accessibility layout.

------
richcollins
Readability is awesome. I use it even on Wikipedia.

